# Zeus makes a comeback in Greece



## crhoades (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/01/21/ancient.gods.ap/index.html

Here we go again...


----------



## sailorswife (Jan 21, 2007)

Time to study up on the early church fathers. They answered these ludicrous ideas long ago.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 21, 2007)

This stuff is on par with Jedi Knight, people do it as a fad, stupid new age hippies.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2007)

This sounds like something from the Society for Creative Anachronisms. Like a lot of neo-pagan rituals, this is a "best guess" at how things were done and what the ancient Greeks believed. I doubt they were great ecologists, and they certainly were not peaceful. Oh, well...a pagan can dream, can't he/she?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 21, 2007)

crhoades;

It's actually rather weird to me, I was just talking to a friend of mine last night about how years ago, people actually took the thought of worshipping a god or having his judgment cast down you...way more seriously back when they were worshipping Zues and Isis, and the like...than they do today...and then to see that today it's making the news that people are trying to bring it back into practice...it's just too weird...


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2007)

As the great theologian Bob Dylan said: You gotta serve somebody.

It's odd and sad - when I was a pagan I worked a lot harder to serve my gods (painting abstracts mainly, conveying New Age principles) than I do now to serve the true God - and I did it with a much less divided will! _Oh, wreched one that I am, who shall deliver me..._


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Uh oh the Pope has competition!!


----------



## Ravens (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, the Metropolitan has a little competition. I doubt ye olde Roman Papa gets much love from the Greek Orthodox down there; maybe a few Eastern Rite Catholics or whatever they are called, and that's probably it.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 22, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> This stuff is on par with Jedi Knight, people do it as a fad, stupid new age hippies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

Anybody remember the religion of Zeus in _Die Hard III_ (with a Harlem twist)?



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Zeus' Children's Catechism:
> 
> Zeus: Now, where you going?
> Dexter: School.
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Jan 22, 2007)

All right!


----------

